#ubuntu-ec2 2010-03-08
<kacee> Hi, I've got a question about setting up a Debian server on EC2. I'm new to EC2 but I know the basic and I've worked with S3.
<kacee> I would like to setup a EC2 instance that runs Zope (python webserver). But I'm not sure how to setup a server that stays persistent (so I can stop it). I would like to know what is the best know solution.
<kacee> Do I have to create a EBS that is mounted as a root partition on Debian. Or is it possible to just copy an existing AMI and some sort of update procedure when things change on the system (like installed packages or configuration in /etc).
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-03-11
<smoser> if anyone is interested,
<smoser> us-east-1 ami-03c12e6a x86_64 ubuntu-lucid-daily-amd64-server-20100311
<smoser> us-east-1 ami-0dc12e64 i386   ubuntu-lucid-daily-i386-server-20100311
<smoser> us-west-1 ami-53742516 x86_64 ubuntu-lucid-daily-amd64-server-20100311
<smoser> us-west-1 ami-57742512 i386   ubuntu-lucid-daily-i386-server-20100311
<smoser> eu-west-1 ami-fb8ca78f x86_64 ubuntu-lucid-daily-amd64-server-20100311
<smoser> eu-west-1 ami-f98ca78d i386   ubuntu-lucid-daily-i386-server-20100311
<smoser> those are lucid daily builds ebs root
<rberger> Anyone seeing Eleastic Load Balancing outages in us-east?
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-03-12
<SyL> is there a reason that "Create image (EBS AMI) is grayed out in elasticfox?
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-03-14
<alonswartz> hey guys, is any work being done to automount ebs volumes via udev?
